# Replying to threads: view of previous posts



## Loob

In the past, when I was replying to a thread, I was able to scroll down and see all previous replies. Now, for some reason, I can't.

Is it a personal quirk, or has the system changed?

I miss the ability to check what poster no 13 said while I'm writing post 23...


----------



## Jana337

Loob said:


> In the past, when I was replying to a thread, I was able to scroll down and see all previous replies. Now, for some reason, I can't.
> 
> Is it a personal quirk, or has the system changed?
> 
> I miss the ability to check what poster no 13 said while I'm writing post 23...


If you write in Quick reply, all posts are above your editor window. If you write in Advanced, all posts are below the editor window. Just like before - no change for me.


----------



## Loob

Jana337 said:


> If you write in Quick reply, all posts are above your editor window. If you write in Advanced, all posts are below the editor window. Just like before - no change for me.


Thanks, Jana.  I don't use Quick Reply.  I must have done something to my settings, then.  
I wonder how I can rectify the problem


----------



## Jana337

Clear your cache for starters. If I can see the replies, it looks like a local problem of your computer.


----------



## Loob

Done that.  Still an issue. Must be a local problem.

Sorry


----------



## JamesM

Did you update or change browsers recently, Loob?


----------



## Loob

Sorry for not answering before, James.  No I didn't.  It's all very strange.

Ah well, perhaps the problem will sort itself


----------



## elroy

Until the problem gets solved, you can hit "preview post" to view the previous posts, I think.


----------



## mkellogg

I've made a few changes to the servers lately, but nothing that would affect you in that way.  Maybe you could try a different browser or a different computer to see which has the problem.


----------



## johndot

Which reply method _do_ you use, Loob, and which scrolling method?


----------



## Loob

Doh! I've just discovered "Topic Review" at the bottom of the "Reply to Thread" screen. And when I opened it up: lo and behold all the previous replies to this thread appeared

I feel really silly now, but glad the problem's solved. Many thanks to everyone who tried to help!


----------

